# Summer Vacation?



## navyasw02 (May 24, 2011)

Anybody got any good plans for summer vacation?

Just finished up a trip to eastern Europe (Hungary, Austria, Czech Repub.) and had a blast. Highly recommend it for anybody looking to go someplace fun this summer.


----------



## Master slacker (May 24, 2011)

Staycation


----------



## snickerd3 (May 24, 2011)

europe is definitely on our list, but still have a few yrs so minisnick can go to. For now, other than our extended weekend to the bahamas we just got back from, we are hoping for a work paid extended weekend somewhere for mr snicks summer regional meeting...so far no more news on the that front...stupid coworkers who don't have passports are complicating the idea.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2011)

I'm taking a long weekend and meeting up with my wife after a conference she's going to in DC in July. We will be spending a couple of nights in Shenandoah National Park.

Not taking a 'summer' vacation per se, since I'm taking a grad class until late July, but we are going to Iceland for a week in September. I can't wait as I've been wanting to go there for years.


----------



## rktman (May 24, 2011)

Here in the midwest, the typical vacation is a week with the family down to the Gulf or Yellowstone, etc.

What is there to do in Eastern Europe (PG of course)?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2011)

^Yellowstone in the middle of the summer is a parking lot. I've probably been there 6-8 times and it's always a zoo.

Awesome place, but hard to escape the crowds.


----------



## willsee (May 24, 2011)

Wife and I just got back from a Caribbean cruise

So no summer trip for us...but we are trying to talk the inlaws in getting us a winter cruise for Christmas


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2011)

No vacation. Going to save my vacation time so I can take as much time off around the closing on the new house for "going to a new house" stuff (painting, packing, yard-saleing, cleaning, moving, etc).


----------



## csb (May 24, 2011)

We get to go to a wedding two hours away. Big exciting stuff!


----------



## navyasw02 (May 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm taking a long weekend and meeting up with my wife after a conference she's going to in DC in July. We will be spending a couple of nights in Shenandoah National Park.
> Not taking a 'summer' vacation per se, since I'm taking a grad class until late July, but we are going to Iceland for a week in September. I can't wait as I've been wanting to go there for years.


If you're going up in July, you might have time to book a white house tour through your congressman/senator if you're interested. It's enjoyable and free, if you can get in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 24, 2011)

I'm more of a lakes and mountains let's got for a hike sort of guy, so our trip is already planned out for the Shenandoahs. But I've never done the White House, done lots of stuff in DC, but not that. I'll have to keep that in mind in the future.

I'm secretly hoping I'll get invited there one day for doing something noteworthy...but not holding my breath. Who's my local Congressman again...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

I went to Italy for two weeks last month. It was a blast.

I will probably take time to see family down in Florida over the summer but mostly make a few "local" trips depending on how much time I can get away from the office.

JR


----------



## Supe (May 25, 2011)

Going back to TX in early October for a wedding, but other than that, can't afford anything at the moment. If I can, I'd like to take half a week off on my alternating Friday off week and head to Disney and Universal.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 25, 2011)

My summer vacation will be the week or so I take off when mini-ble2 is born. We went to Mexico about a month ago, so at least we got to relax at the beach for a few days.


----------



## picusld (May 25, 2011)

I get 3 days for the next 6 months which I will be saving for when the economy decides to take another nosedive and work becomes scarce.

Have not done anything for the past 3 years.

Need to watch an old sam kinnison routine to cheer me up.


----------



## FF8256 (May 25, 2011)

I'll be saving up my vacation time for the slow times as well... I haven't done anything beyond a weekend camping trip for 4 years


----------



## Master slacker (May 25, 2011)

Like the past years, I'll take my time off to do something with the house. My big project is painting and hanging fans. It's not re-doing a house or making a hometheater, but I'm not a craftsman and it'll keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Supe (May 25, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> but I'm not a craftsman


Neither am I, but it's getting into trouble that's fun!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> My big project is painting and hanging fans.


I hear Wolvie is the best man to ask if you need help hanging fans.


----------



## MA_PE (May 25, 2011)

Going to Cape Cod for a week, might as well enjoy the local scenery during the tourist season. Of course family accomodations, private beaches, etc. keep us out of the mainstream tourist fray.


----------



## Master slacker (May 25, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > My big project is painting and hanging fans.
> ...


I'm scared of sharks


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2011)

no real vacation plans for us..

I have promised my boys I would take them in shore salt water fishing this summer so were going to do a cheap "guys" trip to either Tybee Island or Destin and do some salt water fishing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Going to Cape Cod for a week, might as well enjoy the local scenery during the tourist season. Of course family accomodations, private beaches, etc. keep us out of the mainstream tourist fray.


Have fun in P-Town!


----------



## csb (May 25, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Cape Cod for a week, might as well enjoy the local scenery during the tourist season. Of course family accomodations, private beaches, etc. keep us out of the mainstream tourist fray.
> ...


:f_115m_e45d7af:

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## MA_PE (May 25, 2011)

I haven't been in years but P-town always made for some good people watching. I only heard stories about the night life...the sights during day time on Main Street were enough for me.

VT: did you ever go? Seriously, you should make the trip before you leave MA. There's a national seashore on the way.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> I haven't been in years but P-town always made for some good people watching. I only heard stories about the night life...the sights during day time on Main Street were enough for me.
> VT: did you ever go? Seriously, you should make the trip before you leave MA. There's a national seashore on the way.


Once about 10 years ago. As soon as we hit the Cape, we stopped at a tourist info place. They told us we *had* to make it all the way out to P-Town. We had no idea what to expect. Nice drive along the way, cute little seashore town, just didn't realize what type of crowd to expect there. It's a little surprising if you're not expecting it.

Had a nice lunch there, but didn't stick around for the nighttime scene.



SapperPE said:


> I just spent this past weekend in SNP, we go there at least once a year. My advice is to book a cabin at Big Meadows, the have an awesome lodge and on weekends at 9PM they have folks from the area come play folk music.


Got a room for 2 nights at Big Meadows, just a short trip. Will see Skyline Drive and the front country one day, do a backcountry hike the other. I'll keep those trails in mind.


----------



## humner (May 25, 2011)

No summer vacation, building a new house. If we have time and money, garage too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2011)

I am planning to get my itinerary formalized over the weekend. When I asked for a list of additional info and prices regarding optional activities I could add on to the trip, I was quite dismayed that there was no option for a guided hot spring tour by the Icelandic Bikini Team.


----------



## envirotex (May 31, 2011)

We're driving to Santa Fe, NM to stay with some family...going to stop at the McDonald Observatory and Carlsbad Caverns.

Went to Carlsbad as a kid and it was pretty cool, wondering if will still seem that way.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 31, 2011)

We were considering that in an itinerary for the fall if we didn't end up going Nordic.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm heading to Vegas on Monday. Be there for 5 days. Already have 3 shows booked and reservations at three nice restaurants made.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2011)

which shows are you going to see?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2011)

We drew up a Summer 2011 Bucket List yesterday, one thing we wanted to do this summer was a day trip to Newport, RI? We're planning to tackle that this weekend.

Anyone been there? Looks like a lot of nice parks along the coast to play around at. Any suggestions?

An idea for a cheapo seafood shack would also be appreciated. I'm not paying someone $30 to through clams or mussels or lobster into boiling water when I can get lobster for $7.00/lb here. And bivalves you can basically steal at your local supermarket other than scallops.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> We drew up a Summer 2011 Bucket List yesterday, one thing we wanted to do this summer was a day trip to Newport, RI? We're planning to tackle that this weekend.
> Anyone been there? Looks like a lot of nice parks along the coast to play around at. Any suggestions?
> 
> An idea for a cheapo seafood shack would also be appreciated. I'm not paying someone $30 to through clams or mussels or lobster into boiling water when I can get lobster for $7.00/lb here. And bivalves you can basically steal at your local supermarket other than scallops.


I know you're not the touristy type, but you should consider touring some of the historic mansions in Newport. They are quite impressive.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2011)

^We were thinking that. Also wanted to hike along the coast for a bit.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 6, 2011)

We're headed down to Cape Hatteras in mid-September... It'll be our 5th anniversary (also where we honeymooned), but Mrs. OSU's family is coming along this time... They never been to any place where the waves would be over your knees, let alone your head.... It should be interesting, last time we went there was a hurricane 1000+ miles out which kinda screwed with the tides... Hopefully there isn't one this time...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2011)

Enjoy! I never had a homeymoon in the true sense, but did have a destination wedding, so it sort of evens out.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 6, 2011)

We're renting an RV and camping out at AirVenture (Oshkosh air show). We're planning to be there Wednesday through Sunday this year. We'll be packing along a lot of bug spray and sun screen.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 6, 2011)

OSUguy98 said:


> We're headed down to Cape Hatteras in mid-September... It'll be our 5th anniversary (also where we honeymooned), but Mrs. OSU's family is coming along this time... They never been to any place where the waves would be over your knees, let alone your head.... It should be interesting, last time we went there was a hurricane 1000+ miles out which kinda screwed with the tides... Hopefully there isn't one this time...


So you're plan is to drown the the in-laws.

Hope that works out for you.

Make sure the life insurance premiums are paid up.

:laugh:


----------



## csb (Jun 6, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> We're renting an RV and camping out at AirVenture (Oshkosh air show). We're planning to be there Wednesday through Sunday this year. We'll be packing along a lot of bug spray and sun screen.


Say hi to Harrison Ford for me!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2011)

Naturally, since I booked my trip, the value of the Icelandic Krona has been improving vs. the dollar, meaning when they charge me the balance a month before the trip, assuming the trend continues, it'll cost a few more Hamtilons and Jacksons.

Fingers sarcastically crossed for an economic grease fire there before September...


----------



## navyasw02 (Jun 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^We were thinking that. Also wanted to hike along the coast for a bit.


I second the mansions, it's the best thing to do in Newport.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just did a week down in Pensacola and we really enjoyed the white sand beaches.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jun 7, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> We're renting an RV and camping out at AirVenture (Oshkosh air show). We're planning to be there Wednesday through Sunday this year. We'll be packing along a lot of bug spray and sun screen.


&lt;-- Jealous.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 7, 2011)

^Come on up. A skyhawk can get you to OSH in about 5 hours.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 7, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > We're renting an RV and camping out at AirVenture (Oshkosh air show). We're planning to be there Wednesday through Sunday this year. We'll be packing along a lot of bug spray and sun screen.
> ...





Flyer_PE said:


> ^Come on up. A skyhawk can get you to OSH in about 5 hours.


Cool. My neck of the woods. EAA is always a good time. And always a good turn-out. Have fun.


----------



## Exengineer (Jun 7, 2011)

Same plans as last summer. Try to find a real job. However at this point I would settle for an unreal job, like riding along on a recycle truck and pick up material for the recycle center. Jobs like that have a line going twice around the block, so that looks remote. More likely to end up as a mall cop. At least I'll be near a good food court at lunch time. arty-smiley-048:


----------



## GS_Beacon (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't planned it out yet. Maybe I'll travel; maybe it'll be a stay-cation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone here done cold weather snorkeling/diving?

We're looking at added a snorkeling trip at Silfra on our trip. I'm not certified to dive and it's a lot more expensive anyway. The snorkeling price is very reasonable for a 4-hour outing, and they provide all the dry suits, equipment, snacks, etc. And it would be really cool to see the tectonic plates.

I'm just worried I'm going to freeze my butt off in 36 F water, gear or not.

Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 9, 2011)

^nutcase.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 9, 2011)

^ Adventurous nutcase.

I haven't done anything suicidal or death defying, I just like to see what there is to see.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2011)

its going to be a long summer, we went over budget on the basement so we had to put off our anual dive trip to the keys. were selling all the kids video game stuff on ebay to put towards going back to the Keys in September..

up until 2 years ago when we started this anual vacation we didnt really take any "real" vacations, I didnt realize how important they were to your pshyci until we had to delay this one... September seems so long away....

so were going to the lake alot, trying to get all the kids up on the wakeboard...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got back from the Davis Mountains in West Texas; we didn't make it all the way to Carlsbad, though. The McDonald Observatory was fantastic; we got to look through the big telescopes, and we're going to plan another visit to look through the really BIG (107") scope. Hiking through mountains was awesome, especially considering the high temp was 88F (it's going to be 105F here today...again). We also went swimming at Balmorhea State Park where there's a natural spring fed pool with a high dive...

Very nice trip, very nice people.


----------



## pbrme (Jul 27, 2011)

since May &gt;

Projects: Finished moving &amp; leveling a backyard shed, taped/mud and paint (12' x 14' w/ shelving now, and a place to keep scrap building supplies). Built a chicken coop (chickens came in Feb. and our house was a barn until) just started laying eggs about 3 wks ago. Rebuilt a lawnmower. Helped my dad build a 2nd story deck (16' x 30').

Outings: Tahoe, for a friends wedding in June. Camping once. Ocean fishing last weekend, AWESOME!!! 5hrs at 10 miles out, drinking beer, telling lies and catching sea bass and lingcod. ($140 out of Westport WA, if curious) Our boat limited out, two guys cuaght 20+ lb'rs. Easily worth the money in fish alone.

To recoup energy, I've been packing as much golfing, bbq'n and poker in as possible. Fiance' is on crutches from knee surgery now and feeling neglected, so we're planning a leisurely trip to Portland and Montana in August wknds.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm in the middle of my staycation. Been doing house projects. Over the weekend I installed braces in the attic for new fans, cleaned up some electrical wiring, and put down some 2x4's for small flooring.

Yesterday is a day I hope to NEVER repeat. I blew in some insulation in the attic. A total of 28 bails of Green Fiber from Lowe's. We started out with 0 to 4 inches of mineral wool that was settled and probably 80 years old. Now we have up to 14 inches (in some places) of cellulose that should settle to about 12 inches. I couldn't access a couple of spots due to the loft restricting access, so I just attached a long pole to the blower hose and extended it as far as possible into the inaccessible areas. Better than nothing. Will have to rake over a few spots to get some bare spots covered, though. The work SUCKED, but, hopefully, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jul 27, 2011)

Just took a vacation. Take a look at the "scream" thread in Rants for more information.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2011)

I still got 51 days until mine...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Anyone here done cold weather snorkeling/diving?
> We're looking at added a snorkeling trip at Silfra on our trip. I'm not certified to dive and it's a lot more expensive anyway. The snorkeling price is very reasonable for a 4-hour outing, and they provide all the dry suits, equipment, snacks, etc. And it would be really cool to see the tectonic plates.
> 
> I'm just worried I'm going to freeze my butt off in 36 F water, gear or not.
> ...


I am sure the wet suits, or maybe it is dry suits, will take care of the cold. It is going to be a shocker first but then you will not even know the temp of the water.


----------



## frazil (Jul 27, 2011)

This thread is depressing me... I want a vacation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 27, 2011)

My vacation starts on Friday, but involves buying a new house then moving all of our crap to said new house.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 28, 2011)

I just had my vacation. I took off the past week when mini-ble2 was born. Probably won't take off much more this year.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 28, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Yesterday is a day I hope to NEVER repeat. I blew in some insulation in the attic. A total of 28 bails of Green Fiber from Lowe's. We started out with 0 to 4 inches of mineral wool that was settled and probably 80 years old. Now we have up to 14 inches (in some places) of cellulose that should settle to about 12 inches. I couldn't access a couple of spots due to the loft restricting access, so I just attached a long pole to the blower hose and extended it as far as possible into the inaccessible areas. Better than nothing. Will have to rake over a few spots to get some bare spots covered, though. The work SUCKED, but, hopefully, it'll be worth it.


That's why I think I'll pay someone to do it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 1, 2011)

Last major holiday weekend of the summer, any plans?

I'm taking the Camaro to a big car-club rally on Saturday, and plan on taking my son to the driving range to start teaching him how to play either Sunday or Monday. Monday evening I'll go out to a nice dinner with the family to celebrate my b-day (Tuesday).


----------



## envirotex (Sep 1, 2011)

Football, "Cars and Coffee" on Sunday, and BBQ on Monday.

And Happy Birthday (on Tuesday).


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2011)

my sister is coming down for the weekend. She will watch minisnick Sat evening when mr snick and I go out to diner for my bday. Probably will go to grants farm in stl sat or sun too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2011)

two weeks from tomorrow until my vacation.


----------



## willsee (Sep 1, 2011)

Might go to the lake

Probably BBQ with In-laws/My parents

Shopping with the wife for new work clothes

Relaxing and hopefully getting sleep


----------



## benbo (Sep 1, 2011)

My sister-in-law and niece came over from Spain for three weeks and we spent a good deal of time carting them around to just about every California tourist attraction. That was my vacation.

It cost a bit because they didn’t want to spend much money, so I bought them admission to a few amusement parks which are a little pricey. Plus, they didn’t want to accept hand-outs, so I had to pretend I had free passes to everything. Still, it was probably cheaper than going someplace ourselves.

We live within walking distance to the beach, and they said they would have been fine just going there most days, but come on. You can’t come to LA for once in your lifetime and not at least check out Disneyland – which turned out to be their favorite thing. I can’t stand it myself, but to each their own.

My wife hadn’t seen her sister in over 10 years, so it was nice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 1, 2011)

&lt;-- has never been to Disney land/world although I've been to both LA and Orlando on vacation.


----------



## benbo (Sep 1, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;-- has never been to Disney land/world although I've been to both LA and Orlando on vacation.


You share my disdain for these places.

Of course, my suspicion is that you are not a 14 year old girl like my niece.

Although I think she preferred Universal Studios and the Santa Monica Pier to Disneyland actually.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 1, 2011)

^at 14 yeah she probably liked the others better. Had she been a little younger than disney would have been the best


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 1, 2011)

We're in the process of hunting down a new vacation spot... We were due to go to Cape Hatteras/etc in about a week and a half... looks like they won't be allowing visitors in by then (and most places would be closed anyhow), so we're searching for a beach house elsewhere... we found a few that are still available, just have to find some confidence that the next hurricane doesn't decide to blown that hope all away too... If that happens... I'll probably truck a bunch of sand into my backyard and dream


----------



## benbo (Sep 1, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ^at 14 yeah she probably liked the others better. Had she been a little younger than disney would have been the best


Kids that age generally prefer the rides at Magic Mountain or Knott's Berry Farm, but those places are just getting pretty grimy, AFAIC.

I think the place she liked best was Rodeo Drive. Although of course we didn't buy anything.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love amusement parks, but I hate having to pay the $$$ that Disney charges. I would rather spend the day riding rollercoasters at a Six Flags (although they're getting just as expensive). The difference is that I don't have to go to Six Flags for 3-4 straight days to see everything, so I only need 1 day of admission.

Plus, I have an amusement park here in Denver. If I'm traveling, I'd rather visit the location specific attractions (beaches, parks, city centers, etc).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 1, 2011)

"Fish Fry &amp; a Flick" down by Bradford beach at which they are showing Big Lebowski on the the big outdoor screen on Fri. Sister coming over on Sat. for a grill out. Rest of the weekend catching up on yard work and some fierce online gaming. :thumbs:


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 2, 2011)

growing up, our family vacation turned from "go to the beach/see the sites" to "find a coaster park"... Cedar Point is awesome (except for wait times)... I haven't been on a coaster in almost 10 yrs... hopefully mini-OSU grows up to like coasters!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll be spending my holiday weekend basking in 10 inches of rain... according to NWS. yee-haw.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2011)

BBQ chickens on the pit at my parents' on Sunday. Looks like Labor day is going to be rainy, but I got brats, hot dogs and hamburgers to grill out.


----------

